
Staples refuses to pay landlords for April rents - hhs
https://www.axios.com/staples-refuse-pay-landlords-rent-april-coronavirus-11dd7832-4ba6-4afa-9331-3885cae7ce23.html
======
simonblack
Hmm. Possibly the landlords as a group could initiate bankruptcy proceedings
against Staples. That would undercut Sycamore's asset values.

Disclaimer: I am a landlord,and this is what I would envisage doing in a
similar situation. Just right now, we are watching several tenants who are
possibly about to go down the same route. In my country, there is no one set
date for rents to be due as leases begin or end on any day of the month.

